
Faraday Future plans to refurbish an old tire factory to take on Tesla - JumpCrisscross
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-faraday-factory-20170806-story.html#nws=mcnewsletter
======
sova
So just recently I realized that oil is still how we get tires. Even a country
full of electric cars needs tires. What can be done about that? Brainstorm
and....go!

